# Let's See Those Laptops!!



## cybereclipse

Hey guys,
We have a thread like this in general computer chat, but I wanted to create one just for laptops

So post pictures of your laptops here!!


----------



## cybereclipse

*Here's mine:*


----------



## fatdragon

nice laptop


----------



## fatdragon

heres mine and srry for the bad quality of the photo


----------



## The_Other_One

I would of sworn we had a post like this, but I guess not...  Still running my old beast until it decides to die.  I've repaired the power plug on it twice, reapplied thermal paste on the CPU and recently swapped out the wifi card with a better on.  I have also considered upgrading the RAM, but it's just so expensive for DDR and not really worth it IMO...

Testing out the new thermal paste...





Checking that the power connector works once again...





It's been a tough little laptop!


----------



## sab.o.taj

The_Other_One said:


> I would of sworn we had a post like this, but I guess not...  Still running my old beast until it decides to die.  I've repaired the power plug on it twice, reapplied thermal paste on the CPU and recently swapped out the wifi card with a better on.  I have also considered upgrading the RAM, but it's just so expensive for DDR and not really worth it IMO...
> 
> Testing out the new thermal paste...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Checking that the power connector works once again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a tough little laptop!



wow..
does it still work?


----------



## The_Other_One

sab.o.taj said:


> wow..
> does it still work?



Well what do you think?


----------



## cybereclipse

haha nice

how old is that
and what make is it?

looks like an averatec


----------



## The_Other_One

cybereclipse said:


> haha nice
> 
> how old is that
> and what make is it?
> 
> looks like an averatec



Averatec 3270.  I'm guessing it's just over three years old now.  I might have the receipt still.  I know I have the box.


----------



## oscaryu1

.... and it still looks shiny 

Great laptop!


----------



## cybereclipse

yeah, averatecs are pretty decent

anyone else?


----------



## luckyedboy66

cybereclipse said:


> yeah, averatecs are pretty decent
> 
> anyone else?



ima post mine in i couple of hours...i gotta find my camera


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

I'm getting mines tomorrow........

I decided to buy from Dell again in spite of my bad experiences.......


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

My Laptop (in sig)














sorry about quality, taken on a phone lol. and in dark.

and as you can see on the left, it has been well used (the dark patch is where i rest my hand).


----------



## jjbpenguin

Free Image Hosting


----------



## tlarkin

The only camera I could get to work in low light was my camera phone.  For some reason my digital camera (which sucks) had issues with the flash









Yes that is a back lit keyboard.  I will be purchasing a new digital camera soon, so I will be able to take better pics


----------



## footballstevo75

Well I still have to put the T21 back together 
Thinkpads FTW


----------



## cybereclipse

tlarkin said:


> The only camera I could get to work in low light was my camera phone.  For some reason my digital camera (which sucks) had issues with the flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is a back lit keyboard.  I will be purchasing a new digital camera soon, so I will be able to take better pics



u whore?? is that a mac??
haha i envy you...


am i the only one with a centrino duo??


----------



## HumanMage

OOOO man I could shine in this thread. The Asus G-1 is a beautiful laptop. One of the prettiest I've seen (personal opinion). The Toshiba by the OP is very nice looking as well, nice desk too.


----------



## tlarkin

cybereclipse said:


> u whore?? is that a mac??
> haha i envy you...
> 
> 
> am i the only one with a centrino duo??



It is a macbook pro

C2D 2.18Ghz
2gig DDR 667Mhz RAM
120GB HD
Super Drive (dual layer dvd/rw)
Radeon x1600
15" screen
1inch thick
Runs 4 OSes (2 x Linux distros, OS X, Windows XP Pro)
and of course ambient light sensor and back lit keyboard!  ftw


----------



## cybereclipse

u suck

period....
i might get one next year... PM me your specs and how you like it


----------



## cybereclipse

HumanMage said:


> OOOO man I could shine in this thread. The Asus G-1 is a beautiful laptop. One of the prettiest I've seen (personal opinion). The Toshiba by the OP is very nice looking as well, nice desk too.



hehe actually mines on the floor
thanks for the comment though...


----------



## speedyink

footballstevo75 said:


> Well I still have to put the T21 back together
> Thinkpads FTW



Hey, how easy do you think it would be to replace the little power connector on a thinkpad?

Heres my lappy


----------



## tlarkin

I don't know by sheer looks I think that Macbook Pros look very slick.  PC laptops look bulky and chunky to me after using a Mac.  I mean it is only 1" thick with the lid closed.


----------



## 4W4K3

Cool shot from when I was watching a movie.


----------



## cybereclipse

oooh i used to have a presario v2565us
looks a lil bit diffrent from yours... great laptop though...


----------



## joeswm8

speedyink said:


> Hey, how easy do you think it would be to replace the little power connector on a thinkpad?
> 
> Heres my lappy



my cousin has this laptop, its pretty sick.  one of the nicest looking dells IMO


----------



## speedyink

joeswm8 said:


> my cousin has this laptop, its pretty sick.  one of the nicest looking dells IMO



Yeah, I'm loving this laptop  The screen is awesome on it too, the colors are bright and the blacks are deep black.  I'm glad I got the higher res true life screen


----------



## Nabooly

Heres mine, dunno why the screen looks very dim.






ITs an HP dv4165cl


----------



## PohTayToez

I just got this a few weeks ago... I like it.  It's the one in my sig.


----------



## speedyink

Nabooly said:


> Heres mine, dunno why the screen looks very dim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITs an HP dv4165cl



Thats trippy, I'm looking at my laptop with a picture of a laptop with a picture of my laptop!  We should see how many we can get in one shot


----------



## HumanMage

PohTayToez said:


> I just got this a few weeks ago... I like it.  It's the one in my sig.



Very nice laptop. Very pretty.


----------



## anothEr

tlarkin said:


> The only camera I could get to work in low light was my camera phone.  For some reason my digital camera (which sucks) had issues with the flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is a back lit keyboard.  I will be purchasing a new digital camera soon, so I will be able to take better pics



wow that back lit keyboard looks nice. what brand and model is your laptop?


----------



## tlarkin

anothEr said:


> wow that back lit keyboard looks nice. what brand and model is your laptop?



Macbook Pro 15"


----------



## Nabooly

speedyink said:


> Thats trippy, I'm looking at my laptop with a picture of a laptop with a picture of my laptop!  We should see how many we can get in one shot



Haha that would be pretty cool! Now we just gotta get someone to take a pic of my laptop on their laptop in their picture


----------



## patrickv

PohTayToez said:


> I just got this a few weeks ago... I like it.  It's the one in my sig.



you guys really love vista themes do you ? why not get the real thing ?


----------



## patrickv

here's mine.
Thinkpad x60,vista capable,fingerprint reader, etc etc..


----------



## PohTayToez

patrickv said:


> you guys really love vista themes do you ? why not get the real thing ?



Um... that _is_ Vista... not some XP theme.

Or is that an allusion to Mac OS?


----------



## cybereclipse

patrickv said:


> here's mine.
> Thinkpad x60,vista capable,fingerprint reader, etc etc..



i've always wondered why IBM always kept their lappy looks so out-of-date??


----------



## cybereclipse

PohTayToez said:


> I just got this a few weeks ago... I like it.  It's the one in my sig.



very very nice....


----------



## tlarkin

cybereclipse said:


> i've always wondered why IBM always kept their lappy looks so out-of-date??



IBM does not market to consumers, they market to enterprises.  All of their machines are business class machines, made for work not for play or for the end user.  IBM used to make consumer desktops back in the day called Aptivas but they pulled out of that market and went back into the business field.


----------



## cybereclipse

yeah i know... ive got 2 sitting in the closet
i was just wondering why they can add a lil spice i guess

they just look so boring to me....


----------



## patrickv

cybereclipse said:


> i've always wondered why IBM always kept their lappy looks so out-of-date??



well you have to keep in mind that it aint all about the looks you know.
Its the hardware


----------



## cybereclipse

patrickv said:


> well you have to keep in mind that it aint all about the looks you know.
> Its the hardware



ur absolutely right


----------



## patrickv

tlarkin said:


> IBM does not market to consumers, they market to enterprises.  All of their machines are business class machines, made for work not for play or for the end user.  IBM used to make consumer desktops back in the day called Aptivas but they pulled out of that market and went back into the business field.



very well said tlarkin


----------



## PohTayToez

patrickv said:


> well you have to keep in mind that it aint all about the looks you know.
> Its the hardware



I agree, but I will also admit that the Thinkpad's style throws me off a bit too.  I'm not a fan of it, just for the same reason that I'm not a fan of beige cases.


----------



## patrickv

PohTayToez said:


> beige cases.



hahahaha, funny, but IBM could care less if you like the looks of not,so, your BAD


----------



## ThatGuy16

Oh snap! i gotta get the "A" button fixed


----------



## cybereclipse

woah urs looks very similar to mine....

xcept mines faster


----------



## ThatGuy16

its got a Celeron M, 512mb ram and a 80gb hdd lol.


----------



## TheOrteganator

I just got my new laptop 2 days ago. I'll put up some pictures once I get a chance.

Gateway MT3705

Windows Vista Premium
14.1" WXGA Glossy LCD
Intel T2250 1.73 GHz Dual Core
(It was supposed to come with the T2060 2.6, but someone screwed up and I got the T2250 as a free upgrade)
1.5 GB DDR2 RAM (Came with 1GB, I upgraded)
ATI Radeon 200M 256MB Video Card
Built in wireless


It's not the worlds best laptop, but it gets done what I need my laptop to do.


It runs Vista like a champ once you stop all of the useless startup programs. Starts up faster than my desktop (Much more powerful) which runs XP.


----------



## fatdragon

PohTayToez said:


> I just got this a few weeks ago... I like it.  It's the one in my sig.



u got the glossy style as me i find it really hard to clean finger print mark off my laptop due to that its really glossy ans shiny


----------



## cybereclipse

TheOrteganator said:


> I just got my new laptop 2 days ago. I'll put up some pictures once I get a chance.
> 
> (It was supposed to come with the T2060 2.6, but someone screwed up and I got the T2250 as a free upgrade)



the laptop seems nice enough.... but how is a 1.73 ghz processor an upgrade from a 2.6??


----------



## luckyedboy66

Here's my pride and joy . its 17" HP Pavilion dv9000. the specs are in my sig. the OS you see is XP pro with Vista Transformation Pack 7, although I do have Vista Home Premium as the secondary boot. 
My precious is sitting on my spiffy aluminum computer brief case, and along side of it is my Logitech VX Revolution wireless laser mouse. And the whole thing is sitting on my bed cause that was the only place i could find with half decent lighting...








does anybody know how bloody hard it is to get the perfect lighting?!? i had to get my tripod out and a clamp a light to it! i didnt want to use flash cause of the glare...i had the shutter set to *5 seconds* for the lid  pic...


----------



## PohTayToez

fatdragon said:


> u got the glossy style as me i find it really hard to clean finger print mark off my laptop due to that its really glossy ans shiny



Yeah, I know what you mean.  Fingerprints show up real easy on it, but a simple polishing cloth (like what you clean eye glasses with) takes them right off.



luckyedboy66 said:


> Here's my pride and joy . its an HP Pavilion dv9000. the specs are in my sig. the OS you see is XP pro with Vista Transformation Pack 7, although I do have Vista Home Premium as the secondary boot. my precious is sitting on my spiffy aluminum computer brief case, and along side of it is my Logitech VX Revolution. and the whole thing is sitting on my bed cause that was the only place i could find with half decent lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody know how bloody hard it is to get the perfect lighting?!? i had to get my tripod out and a clamp a light to it! i didnt want to use flash cause of the glare...i had the shutter set to *5 seconds* for the lid  pic...



Ohhh... me likey.  Prolly because it has almost the exact same body style as mine, but I like the wavy designs better.


----------



## luckyedboy66

PohTayToez said:


> Ohhh... me likey.  Prolly because it has almost the exact same body style as mine, but I like the wavy designs better.



thank ya. its a sexy beast


----------



## ThatGuy16

Wow, mines ugly


----------



## PohTayToez

I might as well post my entire collection:






From Left to Right:

Micron TransPort VLX (Doesn't Power Up)
Compaq Presario v6000 (My baby)
IBM ThinkPad 390X (Actually works)
Sony VIAO PCG-992L (No Video)

And in front, what is left of an HP ze1000 series after it was parted out.


----------



## luckyedboy66

wow...lol and how many of those work??
i should get all the PoS laptops from around the house and have a Kodak moment...


----------



## PohTayToez

Just the ThinkPad and the Compaq.


----------



## tlarkin

we are throwing away (recycling) 100s of Gateway 450ROG laptops at my work.  I think I gave the brokers probably over 400 in the last month.  I should take a pic of those pieces of crap, but then again it would be a waste of 1s and 0s and my time.

I really hate those gateway laptops.


----------



## cybereclipse

tlarkin said:


> we are throwing away (recycling) 100s of Gateway 450ROG laptops at my work.  I think I gave the brokers probably over 400 in the last month.  I should take a pic of those pieces of crap, but then again it would be a waste of 1s and 0s and my time.
> 
> I really hate those gateway laptops.


if you can recover some for me.. ill buy them off you


----------



## PohTayToez

Whoa, you're tossing these???

http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Gateway/450ROG/3501353nv.shtml

Those aren't bad lappys at all... what would it take for you to send a crate of them my way?


----------



## cybereclipse

im with him.... get me some!!!


----------



## tlarkin

PohTayToez said:


> Whoa, you're tossing these???
> 
> http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Gateway/450ROG/3501353nv.shtml
> 
> Those aren't bad lappys at all... what would it take for you to send a crate of them my way?



No they suck hard core, their onboard NICs have like a 70% failure rate

when I say tossing I mean we are recycling them through a computer recycling company.  Trust me you don't want any of them.  

Now the 1,200 HP laptops we just got in for deployment are way nicer.  We also have a bunch of gateway m-255e models running around which aren't as bad as the ROGs.


----------



## ThatGuy16

How big is that screen on the sony? lol


----------



## PohTayToez

tlarkin said:


> No they suck hard core, their onboard NICs have like a 70% failure rate
> 
> when I say tossing I mean we are recycling them through a computer recycling company.  Trust me you don't want any of them.
> 
> Now the 1,200 HP laptops we just got in for deployment are way nicer.  We also have a bunch of gateway m-255e models running around which aren't as bad as the ROGs.



Trust me when I say that anything with more than 1Ghz is of interest to me. 

How much are the recyclers paying per laptop?


----------



## cybereclipse

^^ yeah cuz ill pay a couple dollars more..... $$


----------



## footballstevo75

patrickv said:


> here's mine.
> Thinkpad x60,vista capable,fingerprint reader, etc etc..


Yeah, looks similiar to my thinkpads. But those new lappys look pretty sweet, just wish they would make a 17 inch screen one, not likely though because that's more of a media thing, while ibm tailors to business.


PohTayToez said:


> Just the ThinkPad and the Compaq.


Yeah, those thinkpads never die huh?


----------



## HumanMage

Aren't Think Pads a stronger laptop? Their shell is made of some strong metal right?


----------



## skidude

iBuyPower Laptop, so far it works great. It's got  a Core 2 Duo, so I'm happy with it (sorry for bad quality, this was taken on my phone ):


----------



## TheOrteganator

cybereclipse said:


> the laptop seems nice enough.... but how is a 1.73 ghz processor an upgrade from a 2.6??



The 1.73 doesn't have much higher clock speed, but the cache is better. I read that the 1.73 is a much much better processor than the 1.6, because of differences other than just the clock speed.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna

Me lappy..........


----------



## ThatGuy16

Nice, i hate Dell... but i have to say i have a thing for their laptops lol


----------



## cybereclipse

hey luckyedboy
where did u get your wallpaper in this pic??

http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g199/luckyedboy66/100_6382-1.jpg


----------



## HumanMage

Thats a standard Vista wallpaper.


----------



## luckyedboy66

cybereclipse said:


> hey luckyedboy
> where did u get your wallpaper in this pic??
> 
> http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g199/luckyedboy66/100_6382-1.jpg



it came with Vista Transformation Pack 7, but if you gimme a couple of days, i can post it to photobucket and give you a link. (i screwed up my computer and im stuck in vista)

edit: ok i got it. here it is...its kinda huge


----------



## cybereclipse

thanks!
you should really unlock your PM
EDIT: nvm...i guess u did..


----------



## kof2000




----------



## ThatGuy16

I love those kof, is that one thats touch screen?


----------



## kof2000

yes


----------



## tlarkin

Tablets?  Not my cup of tea, but if it floats your boat.

Am I the only Apple laptop owner on this whole forum?


----------



## TheOrteganator

tlarkin said:


> Tablets?  Not my cup of tea, but if it floats your boat.
> 
> Am I the only Apple laptop owner on this whole forum?



I love tablets, but only because I have a real use for one. Still too much money though, so I don't have one.

As far as Apple goes, yeah, you're probably just about the only one.


----------



## luckyedboy66

TheOrteganator said:


> As far as Apple goes, yeah, you're probably just about the only one.


----------



## Jet

tlarkin said:


> Tablets?  Not my cup of tea, but if it floats your boat.
> 
> Am I the only Apple laptop owner on this whole forum?



Nope, I have a macbook

1.83Ghz Core Duo
2GB DDR2 667
60GB 
Combo Drive

I just don't feel like taking all that time to find a camera . Actually, I might.


----------



## Jabes

kof2000 said:


>



kof what don't you have?


----------



## tlarkin

Jabes said:


> kof what don't you have?



A real life battle robot?


----------



## Jet

Shot at 2007-08-18



Shot at 2007-08-18


----------



## Nabooly

^^^ Sexy!!


----------



## cybereclipse

very nice!

how much did that cost you?


----------



## kof2000




----------



## TEKKA

They have to be work computers, or do you spend 99.99% of your pay check on computers?


----------



## ThatGuy16

Can i have just _one _


----------



## brian

lol. i always wanted a tuch screen. but too much money


----------



## luckyedboy66

brianmay27 said:


> lol. i always wanted a tuch screen. but too much money



are you kidding? you can get a base model for about $1000...i guess that _is_ alot, but relatively affordable in terms of laptops


----------



## brian

i guess. but 1000 is still on the pricy for me. i like to stick just under 1000. any way i have 2 so untill one breaks down i think i will wait


----------



## cybereclipse

yeah
thats a bit pricey for me.... i like my laptop...


----------



## footballstevo75

TEKKA said:


> They have to be work computers, or do you spend 99.99% of your pay check on computers?



KOF has everything. Take a look at his pc's in the post your pc thread. Or look at all the crap he gets in the new toy thread. He mus be rich


----------



## tlarkin

footballstevo75 said:


> KOF has everything. Take a look at his pc's in the post your pc thread. Or look at all the crap he gets in the new toy thread. He mus be rich



maybe he is a tester and gets all of it for free?


----------



## Jabes

tlarkin said:


> maybe he is a tester and gets all of it for free?



I don't think so look at his sig "Retired at the age of 26"


----------



## Shane

Nice Laptop Kof...HP FTW!


----------



## tlarkin

Jabes said:


> I don't think so look at his sig "Retired at the age of 26"



maybe he is a rock star, and a closet geek?  Either way, its not hard to get consumer items if you are willing to take on the debt.  Trust me, pay off a credit card and they magically give you another one with 10x the limit on it.


----------



## Cheese

KOF.....WHATS YOUR SECRIT DANG IT!!! I WANT MONEY TOO YA KNOW!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH pm me.


----------



## luckyedboy66

lol, sounds like KOF has got it made; he lives in Oahu (Hawaii, i assume). im guessing he works as an IT guy, or at a computer store. computer stuff aint cheep in Hawaii...


----------



## footballstevo75

Jabes said:


> I don't think so look at his sig "Retired at the age of 26"



He's definitely in the moola, lol.


----------



## Boomer

great pics! After seeing this thread, i went ahead and took a bunch of my new dv9500 

here they are:


----------



## Jabes

Boomer said:


> great pics! After seeing this thread, i went ahead and took a bunch of my new dv9500
> 
> here they are:



kewl thats a pretty nice lappy and it looks fast to if its the one in  your sig


----------



## luckyedboy66

Boomer said:


> great pics! After seeing this thread, i went ahead and took a bunch of my new dv9500



you should wear a shirt when you take pics...lol. nice laptop though. how do you like the imprint finish? i think i like my older style better...


----------



## Boomer

luckyedboy66 said:


> you should wear a shirt when you take pics...lol. nice laptop though. how do you like the imprint finish? i think i like my older style better...



lol, its too freakin hot in this AZ heat right now  i have mixed feelings about the new design. i had the dv9000 before like yours. but the i had problems with it and returned it. i still don't know which design i like better.....prolly lean toward the 9000 lid a lil more.

u know whats funny, it still says dv9000 on the top right corner of the screen.....not dv9500. when i first opened the box, i almost got mad thinking they ripped me off.


----------



## cybereclipse

now, ive always wondered what expansion port 2 was.
I had one on my compaq and you have one on your hp...
sorta looks like a sata port...


----------



## Boomer

cybereclipse said:


> now, ive always wondered what expansion port 2 was.
> I had one on my compaq and you have one on your hp...
> sorta looks like a sata port...



here we go:


----------



## HumanMage

Boomer I like the look of your new HP, is that a custom paint scheme (if thats what it is?)


----------



## luckyedboy66

HumanMage said:


> Boomer I like the look of your new HP, is that a custom paint scheme (if thats what it is?)



naw, its not custom, its called "imprint finish"; its literally imprinted onto the laptop shell, then clear coated over. mine has it too.


----------



## cybereclipse

and now for a THREAD REVIVAL!!

anyone get anything new??


----------



## hyPoxxx.dll

cybereclipse said:


> and now for a THREAD REVIVAL!!
> 
> anyone get anything new??



Ill post a picture of my laptops soon.

The problem is....the cameras are built into it.


----------



## cybereclipse

lol... use a mirror??


----------



## anothEr

sorry for crappy pics. Its my phone cameria.




My comp




My dvd-rom with no face plate. My original drive failed, so i had to take one out of my older laptop.
specs are in my sig.


----------



## SirKenin

Here are mine at the moment:

Acer Extensa Core2Duo, 2GB RAM, 160GB drive, webcam, yada yada yada:






Asus A8H Centrino Duo 1GB RAM, blah blah blah:







The Asus is for sale. $549 if you're interested. Webcam, DVD burner, disks, accessories, box, manual, etc.


----------



## cybereclipse

anothEr said:


> My dvd-rom with no face plate. My original drive failed, so i had to take one out of my older laptop.
> specs are in my sig.



why not take the faceplate off the old drive and stick it on the new drive?


----------



## anothEr

cybereclipse said:


> why not take the faceplate off the old drive and stick it on the new drive?



The clips are different. Plus I am getting a dvd-burner soon. i dont want to take off the original faceplate off and risk breaking it.


----------



## cybereclipse

ahh...
well laptops arent really that expandable but...
gl


----------



## cybereclipse

and now for a thread revival!!

anyone get any new laptops??


----------



## evilvikingking

*My Laptops*






That is a HP dv6116eu - 2GHz AMD Turion 64 MK36
                                  - 992MB RAM
                                  -Windows XP MCE (with Vista Inspirat) SP2
                                  -nVIDIA GeFORCE GO 6150
                                  -TSSTcorp CD/DVDW TS-L632D


The smaller one is a Dell (I'm not too sure of the model, Lol)
-1.86GHz Intel Pentium 4
-512MB RAM
-Windows Vista Home Premium
-nVIDIA GeFORCE GO 6150


----------



## tlarkin

I support around 5,500 Macbooks at work.  Next time I get a bunch in for a mass update or repair or reimage I'll try to take a few pics.  When I first got this job my office had about 200 macbooks (those were spare) all over the place for organizing.  It looked as if the macbooks were surrounding my desk plotting to attack me and conquer my office.


----------



## bigbird

This is what I'll be getting to replace our old Dell D600s at work!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lenovo ThinkPad T61


----------



## jbrown456

My HP Pavillion DV6000


----------



## Kill Bill

My area sorry my phone is out of mem






Specs are in sig


----------



## TEKKA

I will take a pic of mine once it arrives.  Battery life = 5HRS With Wireless on.


----------



## cybereclipse

Kill Bill said:


> My area sorry my phone is out of mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs are in sig



I'm guessing that your lappys an alienware??



tlarkin said:


> I support around 5,500 Macbooks at work.  Next time I get a bunch in for a mass update or repair or reimage I'll try to take a few pics.  When I first got this job my office had about 200 macbooks (those were spare) all over the place for organizing.  It looked as if the macbooks were surrounding my desk plotting to attack me and conquer my office.



wanna send one my way ...

lol as soon as I started typing this.. God started taunting me by putting on a macbook air commercial on tv ...lol


----------



## PHATSPEED7x

Here's mine...


----------



## Geoff

Heres my lovely $399 laptop


----------



## Kill Bill

cybereclipse said:


> I'm guessing that your lappys an alienware??
> 
> 
> 
> wanna send one my way ...
> 
> lol as soon as I started typing this.. God started taunting me by putting on a macbook air commercial on tv ...lol



Yep it alienware


----------



## TEKKA

Here is my new pc, got it yesterday....
Also got a bag and mouse.


----------



## BluePlum

Mine looks like http://www.notebookreview.com/assets/26894.jpg,  17 inch screen, 2x nvidia 8700, Second lil LCD screen and Can change color of all lights.


----------



## tlarkin

BluePlum said:


> Mine looks like http://www.notebookreview.com/assets/26894.jpg,  17 inch screen, 2x nvidia 8700, Second lil LCD screen and Can change color of all lights.



Can I call you Kof jr?


----------



## BluePlum

why? lol


----------



## Adam135

Sony NR21 - Just got her - Spec in sig.


----------



## cybereclipse

ehhh vista....

so anyone got anything new??
THREAD REVIVALS FTW


----------



## skidude

In about a month I'll have my laptop


----------



## The_Other_One

My new Fujitsu   I really love this laptop!  I'm a fan of the more boxy look, and no one has a laptop like it.  Back when I had that HP, everyone else had the identical (or seemingly identical) machine!  Some neat/unique features of this machine...  It's got accelerometers in it to detect of it's bumped, dropped, or even picked up (IE if it's picked up, it requires a password).  It's also got felt on the bottom that covers the RAM and processor areas...  I donno, I find that neat 

And I get questioned about it's age quite a bit...  Yes, it's brand new.  Those slots on the side are for both Express-card and PC-Card.  No, it's not a 17", but probably the largest and heaviest of the 15.4" laptops.


----------



## Justin




----------



## cybereclipse

diggin that satellite... kinda looks like mine


----------



## Justin

haha thanks.


----------



## theasian100

BAM!

lol i wish this was mine... sadly its only a prototype (soon to come to compete with the mac book air)
touch sensitive keyboard :O


lol silly asians and their will to do the next big thing


----------



## Justin

haha. i think if i own one of those, i'd be cursing it. i hate the flatter keys of my laptop keyboard already against my logitech keyboard on my desktop.


----------



## theasian100

hahaha know what you mean!
im sooooo not use to those laptop keys 

it pisses me off cause i always like spread my fingers to far or like i don't remember where the keys are because their all the same level and their soo close!


----------



## cybereclipse

god that keyboards gotta be annoying...
where do u put the palms of your hands?


----------



## Justin

nowhere!


----------



## The_Other_One

One of my friends said I could have her old laptop.  I should be getting it within the next week or so.  It's an older Insprion; Celeron 2.4GHz, 512MB RAM, 60GB HD.  Apparently practically the whole exterior, keyboard, and AC adapter have been replaced just before the extended warranty ran out.  Not bad for a freebee


----------



## Interested

Mine / My dads 
















Dell Vostro 1500
Core 2 Duo T7250 2.00 GHz
4GB DDR2-667 Ram 
Nvidia 256MB 8400M GS
120GB 5400 RPM Hard Drive
15.4" TruLife (glossy) Widescreen Display
$600 brand new on ebay.  
i <3 this computer. lol.


----------



## voyagerfan99

That samsung is sexy!


----------



## CPTMuller

X61










My little baby. I swear someone looks at me wrong when I'm using it and I tense up.


----------



## patrickv

CPTMuller said:


> X61



your little brother, the x60


----------



## CPTMuller

such a sexy line of computers, don't you think?


----------



## cybereclipse

CPTMuller said:


> such a sexy line of computers, don't you think?



it is 
heres mine again





one side of the world:




and then the other:


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Here's some. 
































Specs: 
T8100 @ 2.10
SLi 8600M GT 767MB Total
2GB 
320GB 
17'' 1440X900
HD DVD Rom/ 4 Harmon Kardon Speakers/Sub.


----------



## cybereclipse

lol nice toshiba!
do the touch buttons get in the way at all?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Like the buttons on the trackpad? No, they dont actually, I usually use a mouse when Gaming on it, so I lock the trackpad. The pad turns Blue, when locked. 

Or did you mean the Media Buttons, at the top? 


And thanks.


----------



## cybereclipse

lol i meant the trackpad buttons yeah


----------



## Ramodkk

Nice g4m3r! 

If I ever get a laptop, It'd definitely have to have a keypad as part of the keyboard.


----------



## Justin

@cybereclipse. is that hackintosh running? 

@gamer. DAMN!!! I want that laptop! The red back is cool!


----------



## cybereclipse

yes it is jnskyliner


----------



## The_Other_One

My brother found this where he worked.  They were about to throw it out so he grabbed it and gave it to me.  I'm afraid it does have something wrong with it as it only works intermittently with random errors.  I believe the battery is the culprit as the laptop wouldn't work at all when the batteries were installed (plugged in or not).  And though it would power up with mocked up battery packs, it would still give me errors and never would run off battery power.

Either way, a neat little machine to add to my collection.  Fun to tinker with when it works 






I was also given this laptop.  It's the one I mentioned previously.  All in all, it's not a bad free system.  Celeron 2.6, 512MB RAM, 80GB HD, 470 days left no the warranty   Though the case had been replaced, it already developed a crack and the optical drive began to act up.  But you know what, Dell took care of it


----------



## voyagerfan99

At least it gets you on the web and allows you to type papers.


----------



## PHATSPEED7x

Here's a pic of my acer...


----------



## voyagerfan99

PHATSPEED7x said:


> Here's a pic of my acer...



Those aspire's are actually quite a bit larger than I thought they were. I saw one in Radio Shack a few weeks ago.


----------



## tlarkin

just another day at work:

















That is just in my office, there are about 5,000 more if you count all of them at other buildings.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm sure it's loads of fun imaging all those macbooks, huh?


----------



## tlarkin

Not really, I am being force to put windows on them, and they told me 2 weeks ago so now I am imaging them but I had to stop and redo my image to include windows!


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> Those aspire's are actually quite a bit larger than I thought they were. I saw one in Radio Shack a few weeks ago.


I have a 14.1" Acer Aspire (new model), and it looks MUCH smaller then his, I'm guessing that's a 15.4" but it still looks pretty darn large.


----------



## PHATSPEED7x

Ya it's a 15.4" model. I saw the smaller model at walmart, and it's tiny compaired to this one.


----------



## cybereclipse

why would u buy alotta macbooks just to put windows on them?
there are many more laptops that are cheaper...


----------



## tlarkin

cybereclipse said:


> why would u buy alotta macbooks just to put windows on them?
> there are many more laptops that are cheaper...



First of all, I don't want to run windows nor do I want to even install it on any user's Macbook.  However, due to some circumstances with some certain testing software that doesn't run on OS X because the developer never updated it I am being forced to load Windows XP Pro on the machines.  I wanted to do virtual machines at first, but they don't give price breaks per client, so $50 multiplied by 6,000 is a lot of money.

Next year, when this product goes web based I won't have to fuss with Windows at all on the Macs.  I guess the good news is that I can still make Windows images with out touching Windows for over a year.


----------



## cybereclipse

that must kill u.. having to install windows on all those poor macbooks....
i wish i could afford one


----------



## PabloTeK

I do like the fact that you've stacked them like books tlarkin! I'm assuming you're imaging them over the LAN?


----------



## tlarkin

PabloTeK said:


> I do like the fact that you've stacked them like books tlarkin! I'm assuming you're imaging them over the LAN?



That is just my office.  They are stacked in line for imaging over the network, so you are correct.  However, those pics are for inventory purposes, not for imaging.  I use long tables for that.


----------



## PabloTeK

Ah cool, it's like a sea of white! How long do you reckon they'll take to image?


----------



## tlarkin

PabloTeK said:


> Ah cool, it's like a sea of white! How long do you reckon they'll take to image?



Netbooting 40 at a time, and it takes approx 30 minutes to image 40 machines at a time.  Now, divide that by 6,000 and calculate extra time for failures, setup, and over head and that is about how long it will take.


----------



## Gareth

my Vostro 1000 notebook.


----------



## PabloTeK

tlarkin said:


> Netbooting 40 at a time, and it takes approx 30 minutes to image 40 machines at a time.  Now, divide that by 6,000 and calculate extra time for failures, setup, and over head and that is about how long it will take.



By my very accurate calculations the answer is erm, err, a long time! (Without setup and failure it's about 75 hrs.)

I suppose it's all part of the job for you though really, must hurt though having to put Windows on a Mac, kind of half defeats the point really.


----------



## /\E

My Dell Inspiron 1520
15.4" 1440x900
C2D T7500 2.2Ghz
8600M GT 256MB
120GB 7200RPM HDD
DVD+/-RW
Running on 9-cell batteries


----------



## `PaWz

Here's my Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop


----------



## PHATSPEED7x

Holy large pic batman!!!


----------



## tlarkin

PabloTeK said:


> By my very accurate calculations the answer is erm, err, a long time! (Without setup and failure it's about 75 hrs.)
> 
> I suppose it's all part of the job for you though really, must hurt though having to put Windows on a Mac, kind of half defeats the point really.



worked five 13-hour days this week and was able to get just under half of them done.


----------



## tlarkin

snapped this today while working on some tech documents I am making


----------



## voyagerfan99

My Dell Latitude D600. Got it for working for a week at my new job. I love working at a computer store!  Now I just need more ram.


----------



## vroom_skies

I've never seen this thread lol.
Anyways here are some shots of my main machine & others.

IBM T61:





T61 & two R61's:


----------



## voyagerfan99

My boss bought a BARELY USED T60 from a pawn shop. It was only $100. We're selling it for $800. Get this: The girl that sold it to the pawn shop sold it for $50. What an idiot but what a great deal for us.


----------



## Geoff

voyagerfan99 said:


> My boss bought a BARELY USED T60 from a pawn shop. It was only $100. We're selling it for $800. Get this: The girl that sold it to the pawn shop sold it for $50. What an idiot but what a great deal for us.


She probably stole it, lol


----------



## The_Other_One

You all remember that Dell I got recently from a friend?  The Inspiron 1150?  Well it still had about 450 days on the warranty and was giving me problems...  So after "talking" with Dell (perhaps a bit more than just talking  )  I ended up with this!










Inspiron 1420
Core 2 T5550
3GB DDR667
120GB HD
DVD +/- RW (lacks RAM support)

It's a referb, but the laptop looks brand new.  The only problems I've found so far are a couple cracks on the battery.  The case is immaculate.


----------



## pribar

first half






second half





can i get a hellyeah for worthless cameras?


----------



## Justin

what happened to it!?


----------



## WhatsMyUserName

Looks like he pulled it apart as he didn't need the portability?


----------



## Geoff

Either that or the display was damaged and he just removed it.


----------



## pribar

how do i put this? oh, right: my friends girlfriend wasn't happy with an email she saw and... he donated it to me after that.


----------



## Callidor

Some pics of my Sager NP5793...performance on this machine is pretty incredible..specs in sig.


----------



## cybereclipse

it looks like dell's making prettier and prettier computers..
i remember when they used to have that funky skilver line in the middle with the logo


----------



## cybereclipse

heres an update for mine:
i still have the same laptop:





but i picked up a 320GB WD HDD to expand it a bit


----------



## skidude

My Sager NP9262 sitting on my dorm room desk. Love it more than anything I own right now  Specs in sig if anyone's interested.


----------



## tlarkin

For a PC laptop that Sager isn't bad looking, but I can only imagine RAID 0 would kill your battery.


----------



## skidude

Ya dude, it's about 45 minutes till drain if I leave SLI enabled. But it's plugged in 95% of the time anyway.


----------



## tlarkin

skidude said:


> Ya dude, it's about 45 minutes till drain if I leave SLI enabled. But it's plugged in 95% of the time anyway.



That is cool I guess, but I need mobility for my laptop since I at times work out in the field all day and need to remote connect to lots of machines.


----------



## netrick

Hard drive upgrade on an ancient iBook. Went from 6GB to 80GB to install OSX Panther. It runs it surprisingly well.


----------



## diduknowthat

Dell Latitude XT, just came a few days ago.


----------



## cybereclipse

netrick said:


>


wow...i thought my dads ibook G4 was old..


----------



## cybereclipse

so I might be switching to one of the newer macbooks or a powerbook G4
anyone else get anything new?


----------

